

Beautiful, simpler IRC - aluciani
http://pilgrim.io

======
b1twise
Beautiful, simpler? It makes noises and I couldn't guess how to get a channel
list or what the next step actually was in 3 commands. If I had to guess, this
mostly exists because the IRC protocol is easy to recreate. I'll stick to
ircII if I want beautiful and simple.

------
Gigablah
I don't see what benefit comes from changing the basic IRC commands, like
/join and /nick.

